

Ask HN: Should I Migrate to wordpress? - ppichardo

Hi,  I have a website I build 4 years ago using cakephp and it have a decent monthly traffic.  I want to add new functionalities like tags, a better publishing area, etc, to simplify things.<p>I've been thinking about migrating to wordpress, and keep the urls structure (I don't want to lose the organic SEO and links), but I actually don't know if it is a good idea.<p>What's your advise?<p>thank you.
======
josegonzalez
As a CakePHP core developer, I think it makes sense to move if the following
are all true:

    
    
      - You run a primarily blog-like application
      - You do not need a lot of custom coding - other than template features
      - You are comfortable rewriting everything to use the WP structure
      - You know the limitations of wordpress and they do not affect you
    

If only some of them are true, just add the features you need to your blogging
platform.

For the record, there are plenty of plugins that allow you to 301 redirect old
links to new urls.

~~~
ppichardo
Thank you. So, I think I will migrate to wordpress then...

